# T-Maxx 3.3 Suspension?



## Amarth (May 22, 2010)

Hey guys, I recently bought a T-Maxx 3.3 2.4 Ghz. I love the truck but I have replaced 2 lower front A-Arms already and I have a few ?'s some of you be able to help me with.
1. I found some *HD suspension parts front Entigy (A's, bulkheads, skids etc.) does anyone know of the alloy composite (6061,7075) and the heat treatment used (T1,T2,T6 etc.) or where I can find this out? Really I would like to find some 7075-T6 parts.
2.) I know plastic parts are engineered to break under stress so not to compromise other parts of the vehicle. Now, if I beef of the suspension to *HD parts, do I risk my truck's framework (twisting, warping etc.)


----------



## sixramsalot (Mar 31, 2010)

wouldn't even mess with alum.it doesn't give,it just bends and shears the bolts off and alum. is twice the weight,go with rpm's a-arms plus they will replace them if u break it,have them on mine and no more breakage,hope this helps:thumbsup:


----------



## Amarth (May 22, 2010)

I saw the RPM parts, I didn't know if they would be any better than the stock T-Maxx parts considering their plastic. I didn't know that they would replace them either, thank you.


----------



## OvalmanPA (Mar 21, 2000)

There's no question about it. If you are going to replace stock arms on any vehicle with something aftermarket, use RPM! :thumbsup:


----------



## mredzadventure (Feb 27, 2006)

I second the motion RPM A arms are fantastic. The only thing the aluminum parts do is eat your money.


----------



## Amarth (May 22, 2010)

Went to RPM, ordered the True-Track rear A's/ front A's, skids, towers, etc. 
Now I have to get a new body because I have a blue chasis now.
I'm thinking a bright yellow body with the blue chasis will be pretty tight looking.
Thank you all very much for the recommendations.


----------

